
Early access to GT Machine Learning course on Udacity  - pushkar
I helped Dr. Charles Isbell (Georgia Tech) and Dr. Michael Littman (Brown) build this course as a part of the Georgia Tech online MS program. Charles and Michael have different views on how they think about various Machine Learning topics. This course will give you a unique learning experience to learn Machine Learning from both of their viewpoints.<p>I really enjoyed working on this class with Charles and Michael, and I would like to hear your feedback.<p>Udacity is releasing this course on 3&#x2F;17, but wanted to give early access to a limited number of people on HN. If you are interested, sign up here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;kCiYI9<p>This will let you view the free version of the course (includes everything except personal project support and certificate). If you miss the cut-off, don&#x27;t worry, you can see the course for free beginning on 3&#x2F;17!<p>Course page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;ud675  (watch the trailer!)
======
seiji
Dr. Isbell is one of the best instructors I've had the pleasure of being
talked at by. It's like he has a cable dumping knowledge directly into your
brain.

------
BWStearns
You are awesome. I've been waiting for this course to start. I started a book
on ML and found that given the quantity of new material for me that I would
wait for the Udacity course since the format works better for me in instances
when there are lots of known and unknown unknowns.

Thanks a ton both for helping build the course and sharing this!

